# Introducing Matrix Target System...



## Montana Kevin (Aug 6, 2015)

Introducing Matrix Target System-Always Shoot The Center!

Over the past several years we’ve seen amazing enhancements to all aspects of archery equipment due to compelling innovation and technological advances. But there is one product that has consistently left us with much to be desired: the target.
These targets contend that they are designed to take thousands of shots, and come with multiple sides and a myriad of aiming dots to accomplish this. But we see over and over again that it doesn’t matter how many sides or dots a target has if it only has one center. Once the center is “shot out,” the target is rendered worthless unless you are willing to risk losing/damaging expensive arrows. We would try to extend the life of these targets by putting duct tape over the center and buying spray foam from the hardware store to fill the core. All this to make the target last a few more days! There had to be a better solution.
That’s how Matrix Targets got started. Our criteria was to design a target:
•	With interchangeable, replaceable modules
•	Large enough to shoot at long distances
•	Light enough for one person to carry
•	Adjustable in size so one wouldn’t have to buy another target to take to deer/elk camp
•	Using a self-healing foam that could withstand all kinds of points
•	Easy to remove arrows from once shot
So we collaborated with family, friends, and other archery enthusiasts from around the country to design a target that suits our needs. And I think we nailed it.
Are you going to destroy the target? If you shoot as much as we do, absolutely! The difference is you will only destroy one segment at a time. And instead of buying another “throw away” target, you can simply buy a replacement hex or two for a fraction of the total target cost. Matrix Target System was ultimately created to enhance an experience that we love. And we hope that it will enhance your experience, too!

Sincerely,
Kevin Peterson
President/ Founder
Matrix Targets, LLC


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

Neat idea, but based on the price there's no point buying replacement modules.
Do the math:
Going off of your images, I see 7 hexagons, and 6 diamonds, and using the prices found on your website
http://www.matrixtargets.com/category-s/118.htm
7x hexagon modules @ $45 each = $315
6x diamond modules @ $30 each = $180

So to replace the entire set would cost $495, I could buy (over) 1.5 units of the original system for that price. 
I might as well just shoot it out, and buy a new one.

If I were to buy this, I'd want the replacement parts to be cheaper than the initial system, otherwise what's the point?

Until then, I'll stick with my rinehart for broadheads, and bulldog (lifetime warranty) for field points.


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

I do like the idea of maximizing the shootable target surface by being able to rotate the modules.
One question too is if the entire system is held together with a belt buckle, why bother buying or using the diamonds? 
If the belt is cinched tight, the system will still stay together.
Might be good to have that as an option when purchasing the system to bring down the overall cost, eg by not including the diamonds. 
The system will still sit level, so IMO, i don't see them as necessary.


----------



## AppalachiaHuntr (Oct 19, 2015)

OneSpeedGo said:


> I do like the idea of maximizing the shootable target surface by being able to rotate the modules.
> One question too is if the entire system is held together with a belt buckle, why bother buying or using the diamonds?
> If the belt is cinched tight, the system will still stay together.
> Might be good to have that as an option when purchasing the system to bring down the overall cost, eg by not including the diamonds.
> The system will still sit level, so IMO, i don't see them as necessary.


Valid point, but if you look at any picture of the target you will see that the diamond pieces in the target make the target have a definite shape. The diamonds simply keep the target's base larger allowing for a more solid target on impact. Without the diamonds I can't see the target holding the shape very well. (owner of a matrix)


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

AppalachiaHuntr said:


> Valid point, but if you look at any picture of the target you will see that the diamond pieces in the target make the target have a definite shape. The diamonds simply keep the target's base larger allowing for a more solid target on impact. Without the diamonds I can't see the target holding the shape very well. (owner of a matrix)


I was thinking the compressive force of the belt would keep it together.
Did you try this on yours? If not, wanna see if that's adequate and let me know?
Another option would be to not have the diamonds and hexagons, and just have squares that have quarter circles in the corners and a circle in the middle. 
Could accomplish the same thing.


----------



## AppalachiaHuntr (Oct 19, 2015)

The entire premise behind this target is to "Shoot the center" of the target. In which you only "shoot" at one specific area on the target. Which just so happen to be replaceable. So, lets say that you shoot your Rinehart and Bulldog enough in 2 seasons to need a new target on both for the next year to come. Furthermore, if you said that each hex could be a new target (one for broad heads/one for field points) then by this you would only need to replace 2 hexes (which is a total of 4 shooting surfaces). 

And even if you would say that two entire hexes would be needed to compare the stress placed by your shooting on this target as one of your targets, then you would replace a total of 4 hexes. @ $180 for 4 hexes, I feel this would be cheaper than 2 new targets. 

Lastly, neither of your targets have an option to change the shape and composition.


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't think your equivocations are correct. 
I think it would be more proper to compare shootable surface area.
The matrix target can only be shot at from the front or the back, the Rinehart can be shot at from all directions.
It would be interesting to see F&S take the two for a ride and see which one lasts longer.
For me, I don't always shoot the very centre of the target, but the smaller circles, so as to prevent arrows from clashing and being damaged.


----------



## AppalachiaHuntr (Oct 19, 2015)

I would love to see a field test of the Matrix versus many other top targets like it. Rinehart and Block to name a couple. Something that would show how many shots it actually would take to "retire" each target. Would be very interesting.


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

Maybe we can convince F&S.


----------



## T Taker Tech (Jan 4, 2003)

OneSpeedGo said:


> Neat idea, but based on the price there's no point buying replacement modules.
> Do the math:
> Going off of your images, I see 7 hexagons, and 6 diamonds, and using the prices found on your website
> http://www.matrixtargets.com/category-s/118.htm
> ...


If you do hit one of the diamonds, it is a mistake given their location on the target. Assuming we are all excellent shots ( ;-) ), the diamonds should not need to be replaced for the life of the target. As for replacing all of the modules, given the wear and tear this target takes per module, I would go through a maximum of two modules per year shooting fixed blade broadheads. I'm happy to pay $100/year to be able to shoot the center of my target. When I get to 50+ yds, I like to aim in the middle when I can. After having this target in my hands since mid-August, it is clear to me that I'll save money over my other broadhead targets and get to shoot the center of the target...two things I really like!


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

Love my matrix!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Have one on order. To me being able to shoot the center is a plus and essentially the entire target is a replaceable core.


----------

